# My X-Trail Test Drive



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

My wife and I test drove an X-Trail LE today. We had previously tried out a CRV, and here are our impressions:
1) The X-Trail drove well enough, but seemed a little underpowered, especially compared to the CRV. The CRV had more spirited acceleration.
2) Excellent visibility, which was much better than the CRV's.
3) We liked the seating position much better in the X-Trail. It was easy to get in and out of, and our legs didn't rub against the frame (not so in the CRV).
4) We liked the layout of the dash, the many storage compartments, the cool/warm features for beverages, and the sound system (6-CD version).
5) For the same price, it offered more features than the CRV, but wasn't as refined.
6) The X-Trail is very "boxy", but we both felt we could get used to it.

All things considered, the X-Trail just seems to be a better value than the CRV. I like the true 4WD capability for tough spots, she likes the huge sunroof. I'm enjoying reading the posts in this forum, and I'll use the info to help us make a decision when we buy our new vehicle.

Paul


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Personally, I think all Hondas are over priced. How much was this CRV you looked at?
My wife and I looked at the CRV, Tribute and Santa Fe before deciding on the xtrail. It just won out over all for quality, looks and more practical.

The santa fe was a joke.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Actually, the X-Trail has a better power to weight ratio than the CRV and should be the quicker of the two cars. After one week of driving my new X-Trail I'm surprised at how much power there is. You can keep it in 5th and easily go from 100 to 130 in an instant. Of course, I have a manual. But trust me on this, the X-trail is lighter than the CRV and has more HP and more torque so that = faster. If the CRV seemed faster it might be because it was noisier and that it fooled your senses into thinking you were going faster. 

By the way, the X-Trail is very quiet and very smooth. You can have a conversation while driving 130 on the highway. I'm very satisfied. Don't foget that the X-Trail has the spare inside the car instead og the UGLY thing on the rear like the CRV. The trunk opening is also better. Top hatch is easier than the CRV's side opening. The 4 wheel drive is also much better on the X-Trail. The only thing that the Honda beats the nissan is in Cargo space. Yes you get like 10 more liters of space on the CRV... Wooop Dee Dooo.

Go for the X-Trail. You will love it.


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

definatly go for the xtrail it is a much better than that crappy honda...


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

I've had my x-trail nearly a year now, and love it as much as the day I got it. 
You won't be disapointed if you choose this great SUV!


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

The Honda isn't crappy. Other than the CRV and X-Trail, the only other small SUV we found worth considering is the Subaru Forester. Other than highway acceleration, we just liked the X-Trail better.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

In every road test I've seen, X-Trail had better acceleration and overall performance than CR-V. The Honda's engine sounds busier, which might make it "feel" faster than the much smoother, quieter Nissan. And the X-Trail's AWD system is far superior.
As for looks, I'll take the X-Trail. Yes, it's squared off. But it's a very strong, unified design. The CRV looks like a design by committee or an assemblage of unrelated parts. The front is dainty, tapered and pointy, but the big, square back looks like it came from a different car. And the shapes of the side windows seem to have been chosen at random. A very awkward, dull design, IMO.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

To be fair, the X-Trail we got is tuned for a more "North American" driving experience, which is not the most intelligent driving style. It has great acceleration in the city, but at highway speed, between 80 and 120 km/h, it leaves much to be desired. The Forester has it beat on the highway. I don't care to drag race the idiot in the next lane - I just want to merge on the highway without killing myself.

The little things pushed the X-Trail into the lead over the Forester. Plus, the Forester is so "soccer mom".

I didn't test drive the CRV because I didn't like the interior, the swinging read door or the spare tire mounted on it.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 19, 2005)

I just returned from a highway trip. Had it at 140kph for most of the trip. It got there with ease and I still felt like I had power to spare if I needed it. When we started looking for a small SUV I had, at first, dismissed the X-Trail because of the 4 cylinder, but after driving it, and several other makes, those fears were gone.
It has plenty of power for every day and highway driving. I wouldn't let that keep you from buying one.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

I was following a transport at 90 on a secondary road this morning, when I finally got a chance to pass I stepped on it and when I re-entered my lane I was doing 150. You can really feel it pulling when you push it, otherwise it kinda feels innocent and that may mislead some.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

That's very odd, chansen. Mine just jumps from 80 to 120. Blowing past dawdlers is one of the things it does best. In fact, I got a damn speeding ticket last week because it got going too fast, too soon, with too little obvious effort.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Had it at 140kph for most of the trip. It got there with ease and I still felt like I had power to spare if I needed it.


You got it. I've jumped my Xty at up to 180kph during a long trip & it jumps really fast. (speed)

I burn wheels (FWD) if I got distracted, specially at low height areas (I live at around 2,000mts above sea level). (acceleration)


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Hmm...never seemed to wind up fast to me. The Subaru has it beat in that category, at least the X-Trail I test drove, and our own.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Chansen., is your Xty a manual? If so, do you downshift to pass? My automatic seems to have its acceleration "sweet spot" right at the perfect place for safe passing on two-lane roads. It's not great accelerating from illegal speeds up to even more illegal speeds on the freeway, but that means nothing to me.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Avery Slickride said:


> Chansen., is your Xty a manual? If so, do you downshift to pass? My automatic seems to have its acceleration "sweet spot" right at the perfect place for safe passing on two-lane roads. It's not great accelerating from illegal speeds up to even more illegal speeds on the freeway, but that means nothing to me.


Agree, I find that if you step on it at about 90 it really goes, the drive by wire setup does not give the same feel as a conventional setup IMO.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

The X is not a pig at speed, but if you drive the Forester, I think you'll feel what I'm talking about. The Forester is a better highway car. The X is a better car around town, has better clearance (for those that can use it), and has a better interior, imo.


----------

